# Shutter Island Ende?



## Lortox (9. September 2010)

Nabend, (:

Ich hab mir gerade Shutter Island angeschaut und bin etwas verwirrt.
Ich bin zu dem Schluss gekommen das er wirklich verrückt ist, und am Schluss einer Gehirnoperation unterzogen wird.
Bin ich jetzt der richtigen Ansicht oder was passiert mit ihm?
Wie interpretiert ihr eure meinung zu dem Film?


MfG Lortox (:


----------



## Huntergottheit (9. September 2010)

Ist doch klar. Er war die ganze zeit der Durchgepeitschte Verrückte.


----------



## Beckenblockade (9. September 2010)

Dass er verrückt ist, daran besteht kein Zweifel - ob die Behandlungsmethode allerdings angeschlagen hat, lässt Scorsese eben durch den letzten Satz von Leo im Dunkeln (und schafft somit ein anderes Ende als das der Buchvorlage). Die Lobotomie wird aber so oder so durchgeführt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaputte (10. September 2010)

Hab das ENde auch mal mit nem Kumpel bequatscht und wir sind zum Schluss gekommen das er verrückt war (wie wir sicher alle wissen),
das Experiement aber am Ende geklückt ist und er nun weiß wer er wirklich ist, er aber im Gefängnis bleiben möchte wegen unteranderem der stark veränderten Welt (in Hinblick auf Technick & Fortschritt).
Er sagt da nen Satz am Ende auf der Treppe (kein Plan grad was genau er sagte), aber damit sieht man das er am Schluss eigentlich im klaren ist.


----------



## Beckenblockade (10. September 2010)

> er aber im Gefängnis bleiben möchte wegen unteranderem der stark veränderten Welt


Der Mann bekommt eine Lobotomie - dass DAS der Grund sein soll, wieso er das freiwillig mit sich machen lässt ist aber nun wirklich mehr als abwegig. Alleine sein letzter Satz beinhaltet doch schon den Grund dafür, dass er sich operieren lässt.


----------



## Silenzz (10. September 2010)

Ich benutz den Fred mal kurz für meine Machenschaften 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ehm und zwar auch bei Shutter Island, in der Szene in der Leonardo DiCaprio und sein Partner die Insassen verhören, kommt ja eine Frau vor. Sie sagt sie möchte ein Glas Wasser haben, schreibt in das Buch "RUN" und als der Partner zurückkommt, hat gibt er ihr (k)ein (?) Glas, sie führt nichts Lippen und stellt ein leeres Glas auf den Tisch.
Versteht das einer?


----------



## Beckenblockade (11. September 2010)

Es gibt ganz viele solcher kleinen Kontinuitätsfehler im Film. (das Glas hat sie bspw in der Szene direkt danach in der Hand)
Das soll wohl darauf hinweisen, dass mit Leos Sicht der Dinge was nicht stimmt.


----------



## ShiftyPowers (11. September 2010)

Am Ende wirft ja sein Betreuer ein kopfschüttelnden Blick zum Anstalsleiter. Da ist ja eigentlich klar, dass er noch verrückt ist...
Interessanter ist da schon die Frage nach dem Ende bei Inceptions. Der Kreisel dreht sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ein sehr ähnlicher und guter Film!


----------



## Crucial² (13. September 2010)

*Möglichkeit 1:*
Er ist verrückt und die Behandlung hat nichts gebracht.

*Möglichkeit 2:
*Er ist zwar verrückt, die Behandlung hat aber gewirkt. Er weiß zwar nun wer er ist, möchte aber mit diesem Wissen über seine Vergangenheit nicht normal weiterleben.


----------

